# How many plowable storms?



## flashinglight (Nov 19, 2007)

Just running some numbers, I was wondering if anyone around Maine had a good average number of storms a year, I know it varies. Thanks.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I have complete records of all snowfalls for the past seven years. I'm between Augusta and Belfast. Send me PM with what you need and I'll try to help you out.


----------



## flashinglight (Nov 19, 2007)

the site wouldn't let me pm, my e-mail is [email protected] thanks


----------



## atgreene (Nov 11, 2006)

We've always used 19 as the magic number, at least up untill the last few years.


----------



## Roland (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Mick,

I'm just getting started up in the Bangor area myself. Tried to pm you but couldn't see how. Any info/history you have would be helpful for me in setting up my business plan.

My email is: [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I can't email out though these links. Problem with my computer setup. Email me at [email protected] . My data is on a spreadsheet. If you want to come to Palermo and go over it, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## oldschoo (Jan 12, 2007)

Mick;441220 said:


> I can't email out though these links. Problem with my computer setup. Email me at [email protected] . My data is on a spreadsheet. If you want to come to Palermo and go over it, I'd be glad to help.


Can I come too? :bluebounc


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

oldschoo;444309 said:


> Can I come too? :bluebounc


Sure, be glad to see you. But, I don't think that the info would be much good to you.


----------

